# الـسـؤال ذكـــرا  والإجـابـة أنـثــى



## Coptic Princess (26 أغسطس 2007)

*الـسـؤال ذكـــرا  والإجـابـة أنـثــى*

قال لها ألا تلاحظين أن الكـون ذكـراً ؟
فقالت له بلى لاحظت أن الكينونة أنثى !
قـال لهـا أوليـس الكـرم ذكــرا ً ؟
فقالت له نعم ولكـن الكرامـة أنثـى !
قال لها ألا يعجبـك أن الشِعـر ذكـرا ً؟
فقالت له وأعجبني أكثر أن المشاعر أنثى!
قال لها هل تعلميـن أن العلـم ذكـرا ً؟
فقالت له إنني أعرف أن المعرفة أنثـى!
فأخذ نفسـا ً عميقـا ً
وهو مغمض عينيه ثم
عاد ونظر إليها بصمت
لـلــحــظــات
وبـعـد ذلك
قال لها سمعت أحدهم يقول أن الخيانة أنثى.
فقالت له ورأيت أحدهم يكتب أن الغدر ذكرا
قال لها ولكنهم يقولون أن الخديعـة أنثـى.
فقالت له بل هن يقلن أن الكذب ذكراً.
قال لها هناك من أكّد لـي أن الحماقـة أنثـى
فقالت له وهنا من أثبت لي أن الغباء ذكـرا 
قـال لهـا أنـا أظـن أن الجريمـة أنـثـى
فقالـت لـه وأنـا أجـزم أن الإثـم ذكـرا ً
قـال لهـا أنـا تعلمـت أن البشاعـة أنثـى
فقالـت لـه وأنـا أدركـت أن القبـح ذكرا
تنحنح ثم أخذ كأس الماء
فشربه كله دفعة واحـدة
أما هـي فخافـت عنـد
إمساكه بالكأس مما جعلها
ابتسمت ما أن رأته يشرب
وعندما رآها تبتسم له
قال لها يبدو أنك محقة فالطبيعة أنثـى
فقالت له وأنت قد أصبت فالجمال ذكـراً
قـال لهـا لا بـل السـعـادة أنـثـى
فقالت له ربمـا ولـك الحـب ذكـرا
قال لها وأنا أعترف بأن التضحية أنثـى
فقالت له وأنا أقر بأن الصفـح ذكـرا
قال لها ولكنني على ثقة بأن الدنيا أنثى
فقالت له وأنا على يقين بأن القلب ذكرا
ولا زال الجـدل قائمـا ً
ولا زالت الفتنة دائمـة
وسيبقى الحوار مستمرا ً طــالــمــا أن .
الـسـؤال ذكـــرا ً
والإجـابـة أنـثــى


----------



## *malk (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الـسـؤال ذكـــرا  والإجـابـة أنـثــى*

*بجد جامد اوى*
*شكراااا على الموضوع*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## candy shop (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الـسـؤال ذكـــرا  والإجـابـة أنـثــى*

اجابه ان الرجل لا يستغنى عن المرأه

والمرأه كذالك

ميرسى يا Coptic_Princess

على الموضوع الجميل ده​


----------



## mena2222 (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الـسـؤال ذكـــرا  والإجـابـة أنـثــى*

*الموضوع دة جامد اوى اوى وعجبنى جدا*


----------



## Coptic Princess (27 أغسطس 2007)

*Re: رد على: الـسـؤال ذكـــرا  والإجـابـة أنـثــى*




keky قال:


> *بجد جامد اوى*





keky قال:


> *شكراااا على الموضوع*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*





salam el masee7

el rab yebarkak we yebarek 7ayatak..shokran 3ala erayet el mawdoo3

el rab yebarek ta3ab ma7abetak dayman


salam el masee7 malek el salam le kol awlad el salam


----------



## Coptic Princess (27 أغسطس 2007)

*Re: رد على: الـسـؤال ذكـــرا  والإجـابـة أنـثــى*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> اجابه ان الرجل لا يستغنى عن المرأه​
> 
> والمرأه كذالك​
> ميرسى يا Coptic_Princess​
> ...




salam el masee7

el3afow okhty, ana akhadt baraka kabeera 3ard el mawdoo3 dah,

el rab yaso3 el masee7 yebarek ta3ab ma7abetek we khedmetek

salam el masee7 malek el salam le kol awlad el salam


----------



## Coptic Princess (27 أغسطس 2007)

*Re: رد على: الـسـؤال ذكـــرا  والإجـابـة أنـثــى*




mena2222 قال:


> *الموضوع دة جامد اوى اوى وعجبنى جدا*


 

salam el masee7 ya mena,

ashkorak 3ala el comment el gameela deya..el rab yebarek 7ayatak dayman .


salam el masee7 malek el salam le kol awladoh



:new8:


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الـسـؤال ذكـــرا  والإجـابـة أنـثــى*

الموضوع تحفة 
بجججد شكرا​


----------



## Coptic Princess (27 أغسطس 2007)

*Re: رد على: الـسـؤال ذكـــرا  والإجـابـة أنـثــى*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> الموضوع تحفة ​
> 
> بجججد شكرا​





salam el masee7 .

Ashkorak 3ala el el comment el gameela we 3ala merorak..el rab yaso3 yebarek 7ayatak dayman ​


----------



## thelast (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الـسـؤال ذكـــرا  والإجـابـة أنـثــى*

الموضوع حلو خالص ولذيذ جدا تسلم ايديك يا ريس


----------



## nonaa (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الـسـؤال ذكـــرا  والإجـابـة أنـثــى*

موضوعك بجد جميل جدا جدا جدا
ومقنع واكيد مستمر...............
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: الـسـؤال ذكـــرا  والإجـابـة أنـثــى*



coptic princess قال:


> قال لها ألا تلاحظين أن الكـون ذكـراً ؟
> فقالت له بلى لاحظت أن الكينونة أنثى !
> قـال لهـا أوليـس الكـرم ذكــرا ً ؟
> فقالت له نعم ولكـن الكرامـة أنثـى !
> ...



مضادات جميله لموضوع اكثر من رائع  شكرااا  عليه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مايو 2013)

بجد جامدة جدا
ثانكس


----------

